# Trail Runs



## Copepod (Jul 15, 2010)

A slight variation for any runners wanting a change - trail runs, on trails not roads, obviously, usually some ups and downs, nice scenery etc. There's a 5km and 10km option in Blacks Trail Run, Dunstable Downs, Bedfordshire, Sunday 17th October 2010.
http://www.blackstrailrun.co.uk/


----------

